# JSP - Sonderzeichen im Formular --> Probleme



## Mediax (26. April 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich habe momentan ein großes Problem mit Sonderzeichen in einem Formular, die per POST über JSP / Java verarbeitet werden. 

*Die Problematik: *
Aus einem Formular werden mit POST z.B. aus einem Textfeld Daten an ein Hintergrundprogramm übermittelt und der Inhalt in Sessionattribute gespeichert. Allerdings kommen Sonderzeichen nur sehr fehlerhaft an, und können so später nicht als Datensatz in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden. 
Wenn die Parameter mit GET verschickt werden funktioniert alles problemlos, die Sonderzeichen kommen wunderbar an und können auch verarbeitet werden. 

Da allerdings die Daten aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mit GET übermittelt werden sollten ist nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich gegen diese Problematik angehen? ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nix zu diesem Problem finden können. 

Bei dem Server handelt es sich hierbei um einen Tomcat. 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar, hoffentlich habe ich die Problematik hinreichend detailliert beschrieben. 

Mfg Mediax


----------



## Mediax (26. April 2006)

Ich habe einen Screen zum Problem angehängt, vielleicht kommt das ja jemanden von euch bekannt vor.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. April 2006)

Hallo,

Du musst auch darauf achten, dass deine Seiten alle das selbe Content Encoding als im Header deklarieren.. beispielsweise UTF-8, UTF-16, ISO-8859-15, ISO-8859-1.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Mediax (26. April 2006)

Leider funktioniert das trotzdem nicht. Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber das scheint nicht zu klappen


```
<% //Includieren eines Templates aus der Session %>
<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<% System.out.println(request.getParameter("neueKostenstelle"));%>
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

<%!ResourceBundle bundle = ResourceBundle.getBundle("properties/home");%>
<%!datenklassen.Template template = new datenklassen.Template();%>
<% template = (datenklassen.Template)request.getSession ().getAttribute ("Templatedaten");%>
<% // RessourceBundle wird erzeugt, um auf das Property-File "home" zuzugreifen %>
<title>  <%= bundle.getString("0000000002")%></title>
<link href="<%=template.getCss ()%>" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>
```

Es scheint nicht am Content Encoding zu liegen.


----------



## Mediax (26. April 2006)

Ich habe gerade die Browsercodierung umgestellt, da sie immer auf Unicode ist, im IE sowie Firefox, allerdings stlelt sich diese Einstellung nach absenden des Formulars automatisch zurück, wieso auch immer. Wenn die Einstellung auf "westeuropäisch " ist, funktioniert es , aber da es sich immer wieder von selbst zurückstellt...Ich weiss nicht wie ich das lösen soll


----------

